
Is this the ugliest Website in existance today? - budman
http://www.synlube.com/
======
coldtea
No. It's straight to the point, minimal markup, few distractions (with the
exception of some bad color choices), fast to load too.

There are some Web 3.0, responsive, all buzzwords included sites that are way
more annoying than this.

~~~
nnnnni
...and the icons are VERY clear.

------
willcate
Ugly it may be, but hey, it says right down at the bottom, "This web page was
successfully Validated as: "HTML 5 with CSS level 3" and tested in all above
browsers."

So there.

------
lttlrck
Maybe but I had a complete overview of what they sold within a couple of
seconds...

------
brianstorms
If you're going to criticize a website, at least spell "existence" correctly.

------
mikecane
Oh please. This is still the champ:
[http://www.lingscars.com/](http://www.lingscars.com/)

~~~
marquis
I love this woman. She knows what her site does to people. Her Dragon's Den
episode:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vtib4WZW_4M](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vtib4WZW_4M)

------
Torgo
At least that one has an excuse, from the copyright it appears it was created
in 1996. This was created in 2010:
[http://www.warrens.net/](http://www.warrens.net/)

------
krapp
All they need to do is tone down the colors.

Red should never be used as the background for a website. Ever.

------
arasmussen
Challenge Accepted.

